# Pictures of all my Animals.



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Well Im going to start with my goats first

As Many of you know breeding season for fair goats has come and gone. I missed it by a month but breed them any ways. The babies will go as market goats and or breeding goat. Most show at the fair. 

Kalie how ever is here to stay for her time. Along with jack. But as for Coco only time will tell. She is extreamly timid and I dont know how long I can keep here but I hope to give her a great home till I am forced to send her else were. But I will not let her go for meat production.










Here is coco I might end up keeping her forever.










Jack. The man of the yard










And kalie My first 'Kid'.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Im going to try to do this by family but a few are out of wack....










Mama And baby both back from their free fly.










Daddy










And RWB born on july 4th an almost identical twin of the baby above.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Now for my family of trupeters as I call them : )


Opps forgot to get a picture of Mama sorry.. 










Pretty dady after feeding.










There newest baby.










And the only baby I have left from early hatch.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Now is were it gets messed up. We have 2 conjoined families youll find out why in a minute.










Mama a wild pigoen with a broken wing. Non-releaseable










And papa PURE white Racer

Now... The baby










PURE Black with feather feet... Hum I wonder????


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Last family










My female grizzle










And its mate a show pigoen...

We will call him the rapest

Because he is ovbiuosly the father of the baby in the above family.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Now My pigeon loft










Im not good with angles and making a trap box that comes out of the wall is too hard so I made it on the roof 










It was a little messy in the picture cause I needed a place to put some old wire when I cleaned the yard... 

It needs some work. And I will shrink It down a little when I am finished limiting my birds. And If I have money make a bran new one... Lol I have made 5 lofts will see how many more I make before settleing.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And the chicken barn/ cage.










right out side my room 




Oh an the pigeon breeding pens are the part that come out in the front. The roof is metal.

Really dinged up though cause Kalie loves to hop up on things and well you can put the rest together.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You have some lovely animals. Thank you for sharing those great pics.

Reti


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

Curious but what does RWB stand for-I'm not totally certain that I am up to date on all the names for different colour variations among pigeons.My exstepfather used to call that colouration a silver-which made no sense to me really as the ones with that basic colouration but with checks on the wings the the colour of the darker red on that bird he referred to as red checks lol.Makes no sense to me.

Love the pictures though especially of the goats.Too adorable.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

He is a sliver. 

But RWB simply stands for red white and blue as he was born on the 4th of july

Or as most know it as independence day

Thank you for your post and kind words


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh ok understood completely.It's been so long since I've had pigeons/been around someone who had them that I had begun to wonder if the names had been changed for colour markings etc.

Thanks much for the info.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael, thank you so much for sharing the pictures of all your pets. They look healthy and well cared for. I just love your goats - always wanted a little goat but never had one. With your love of animals, I hope you can find a career after college that will enable you to work with them.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I love them too but as I didnt get Kalie's horn cut off. She tends to nudge me to show she loves me but then moves to suddenly and stabs me. I had a big cut behind my ear from her... But love hurts lol.

And I hope to become a vet. Or a cop. Or and animal Cop


----------

